# Stuffed Onion



## rodentraiser (Feb 26, 2016)

I wasn't even sure where to put this one, but I love onion and I was going to see if anyone else thinks it looks good. 

The recipe just calls for spinach, cheese, and bacon, but I think I would add either some mashed or baked potato to the mixture.

Cheddar & Bacon Stuffed Onions


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2016)

Those sound wonderful...already thinking of other stuffing's for them.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks good to me.  I'd make them as is, without potatoes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2016)

The addition of mashed potato makes me think of Irish colcannon.

Colcannon | Williams-Sonoma

I'm thinking of a sausage/cheese variation similar to stuffed mushrooms or a traditional Thanksgiving  bread stuffing.

This is one of those ideas that can be adapted to whatever you have on hand for the stuffing or the container.

I say go for it!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 27, 2016)

That does sound good. I'd have to put them in a ramekin, though. I like onions that are cooked till they're soft and caramelized


----------



## giovannadia (Feb 27, 2016)

It is delicious with the potatoes!
I love onions too! I usually buy sweet onions and I cook them in the oven with  a pinch of salt  pepper and origan. I serve them hot or cold.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 27, 2016)

May I suggest a variation on the filling - chop the bacon into lardons and fry in a pan till crispy then remove from pan. Peel (or not peel just scrub well) a potato (variety of choice) and cut into small cubes. Fry in bacon fat till golden and tender. Add potatoes and bacon to filling and proceed with recipe.

I like to do the above steps with bacon and potato then add spinach to pan and cover. Steam till spinach is wilted. Makes a wonderful side dish or meatless meal. 

These stuffed onions sound wonderful. 

Maybe another variation - leave out the potato. Add a splash of lemon and some feta to the stuffing.

WOW now I want this.


----------



## Cheryl J (Feb 27, 2016)

Sounds really good.  I bet they would be great finished on the grill with a nice rib eye.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 29, 2016)

Years ago, when we were young and didn't have to worry about old-people problems, we would enjoy a stuffed onion as our dinner, along with either a good-sized salad or a green veggie. Ever since we talked about them in a previous thread I have been hunting down the recipe I used. I'm not sure this is the one I used from my 1974 issue of "Apartment Living", since I have tossed that one out ever since we got old, but it sure sounds close to what I made. Very yummy. Might we worth trying again, once I stock up on Beano and Tums. 

*Norwegian Stuffed Onions*


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 29, 2016)

Take two Norwegians...


----------

